# e60 sport package vs non



## Daeguboy (Mar 26, 2004)

Is there a big difference in handling between the e60 with sport pack vs non?? Also, is the one with sport package lower then the non sport?? thanks alot


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Yes, there is definitely a difference between the two.


----------

